# Any R34 GTR's for sale in the UK?



## iDeactivate (Mar 16, 2020)

For months I've been on the hunt for an R34 GTR, I have a budget to pay up to £100k for one depending on the mileage, colour, condition etc

Let me know below or PM me, many thanks!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Hard task

having just helped a friend source one, your looking at way more to import currently , which then drives up the uk prices

£100k isn’t enough sadly these days


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

i have 3 available soon , unfortunately all over £100k now as they are just so expensive to buy as above. potentially i have one which needs restoration underneath which would be cheaper.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Just to add, just the import charges would be 30% of your budget 

they are out there, but still an elusive car as everyone (globally) jumping on the band wagon 

was thinking last week on price point for mine

hopefully you can secure one & enjoy some summer driving


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yeah nowadays that's not enough I'm afraid, possibly you could be lucky if it is base spec, slightly higher mileage or needs work.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

I know of two, but both require work, one of which I’m looking at myself. Did you mind a ‘fixer-upper’?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> I know of two, but both require work, one of which I’m looking at myself. Did you mind a ‘fixer-upper’?


Yes I’m very interested. Is there a link to them or what?


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Ludders said:


> Yes I’m very interested. Is there a link to them or what?


I'll ask her for some photos when she has the time, but if anyone's interested in a mint V-Spec II in BB then she's all ears for offers. Last year some guy on FB called 'Jay Barnes' didn't want to offer more than £70k so please bear that in mind if anyone is interested.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

That's a joke. A good V Spec II is £150K now.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Yep and just had someone offer £100k, which apparently is how much a rusty V-Spec I costs now. People on here make me laugh sometimes, somehow i think she'll just sit on it for a couple more years...


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

maybe Just ask her to do a proper advert rather than ping pong offers


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

She’s quite the busy lady atm and wanted to test the waters. As I’m a bit more of a fanboy than her, for obvious reasons, I said I’d keep asking about for her. She likes where the market is heading so she’s not in a rush to sell. At least now she’s got an offer that has risen by £40k, when she’s made her mind up no doubt she’ll make a decent advert for the V-Spec II.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Risen £40k from last summer that is.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Basically any R34 GTR needing work 60-100K (depending how bad it is). Good nick V spec £125K min. V Spec II 140K min. Only going one way. If she doesn't need the money she may as well sit.

Look how many are for sale...very very few. So unless it's rusty as a rusty thing or moon miles she should hold on.


----------



## R34 Rob (Aug 28, 2020)

I’m still interested in the really rusty one


----------



## PerryPlatypus (Mar 27, 2021)

I know of 3 GTRs that are for sale if you are still looking. 1 White, 1 Black and 1 Blue. Blue one lands in UK this month and I don't have any pics of it. sorry


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Perry got any prices fella..??


----------



## PerryPlatypus (Mar 27, 2021)

V-SpecII said:


> Perry got any prices fella..??


I was looking for a GTT Neo so I didn't ask for prices on these as I knew they were out of my price range lol

But if you want, you can get in touch with the fellas at Exclusive Auto in Watford T: 01923510747 M: 07920423228 they should be able to help. You also won't find these listed on their website, again, not sure why as they are in their show room for all to see


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

Is that exclusive autos? Prices? Thanks



PerryPlatypus said:


> I know of 3 GTRs that are for sale if you are still looking. 1 White, 1 Black and 1 Blue. Blue one lands in UK this month and I don't have any pics of it. sorry
> View attachment 266904
> View attachment 266905


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

They are still being sold at Auctions in Japan
Last month £80K + tax, import duty and shipping

















Japanese car auction. Used Cars from Japan. Car auctions online. Vehicles, Bikes, Parts







auc.imekacars.com





I think the bigger auctions in Tokyo the cars are sold to the US. It could be if you get an agent in other area's there might be more chance to better value

M-spec not sold today starting at £150K likely a £200K reserve but these go for $400K in the US some web blogger was saying, is will likely popup next week








Japanese car auction. Used Cars from Japan. Car auctions online. Vehicles, Bikes, Parts







auc.imekacars.com













from my limited knowledge Ju Gifu might be more generous with their ratings


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks incredible only 19k Kilometers V-SpecII, but me thinks it might be better for the american market being a lefty...









2001 Nissan Skyline GT-R V SPEC 2 R34 GTR 2.6 Turbo 2dr Coupe Petrol Manual | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2001 Nissan Skyline GT-R V SPEC 2 R34 GTR 2.6 Turbo 2dr Coupe Petrol Manual at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

All these absolutely RIDICULOUS prices mean one thing to me.

The R32 GT-R is by far the best Skyline to own.

Cheaper by 70k+, original of the 3 and waaaaaaaay more value for money.

Realistically, does anyone here think an R34 is worth £100k+?????


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Granted the prices is a tad high 150k may be a more realistic figure, but just as its appreciated more than the others is not the R34's fault, theres just so much more want for it. 

I don't think the McLaren F1 is worth 15mill but hey ho, it is what it is, I wouldn't think around 2mill & thats being generous!!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

It's worth whatever people will pay, hence it is worth it else it wouldn't be selling for the prices it is.


----------



## Clrs (Jan 14, 2011)

A white BNR34 just appeared on sale here in Russia for 71k if someone interested. Can help gather it and ship to Southampton.


----------

